# New website would love some imput



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

I am working on a new website and would love to have some imput and try to make it better. Check it out and post your thoughts.

Thanks

http://scottslco.com/index.html


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks good so far-I like the zero turn with plow logo.

Few points-dont get upset...

Spelling and grammar is very amature, and should be looked at very closely. 

Too much emphasis on those race cars-maybe set a seperate tab for them

That liscenced and insured thing on your home page should go-very annoying. 

Overall a great start-keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

> Few points-dont get upset...


Not at all, thanks


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;810216 said:


> Spelling and grammar is very amature, and should be looked at very closely.
> 
> Too much emphasis on those race cars-maybe set a seperate tab for them
> 
> That liscenced and insured thing on your home page should go-very annoying.


x2.

Very annoying is the licensed and insured scroll you have going on there.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

No offense either....

Amature is spelt amateur.
Liscenced is spelt licensed.



JohnnyRoyale;810216 said:


> Looks good so far-I like the zero turn with plow logo.
> 
> Few points-dont get upset...
> 
> ...


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

Overall, I like it. Here are my suggestions. I hope you aren't offended by any of them, but you did ask 

Even though you have a "contact us" link, I'd still put the business phone number on the front page.

I kind of agree with what others have said about the scrolling message on the front page. I'd put the phone number there, not scrolling, though. Directly under it, I'd put "Fully Insured".

I love racing, and have been heavily involved with it in the past, but I'd put it somewhere else on the site. As stated before, too much emphasis to it on the home page. Maybe another link tab called "Community Involvement"?

This is probably nitpicking, but here goes. In "About Us", the top left pic appears to have been taken out the window of a truck. Unfortunately, the mirror of that truck looks to be missing it's mirror glass. If I noticed it, somebody else probably will. You know and I know that that kind of stuff happens, but it may put the wrong image in a potential customer's mind about your equipment. 

As I said above, I'm not looking to pick it apart for fun; these are just my thoughts when viewing it.

Ken


----------



## rawdog (Feb 20, 2007)

1. Pick a different font. and color
2. Write more about what you do/specialize in. List all your services.
3 Make a sperate page for like "scotts racing team"
4.You should title your little blurb to the customer somthing like our philosophy or something. It sounds like your mission statement...which is good...but it seems out of place.
5.Get rid of the flying letters they are real annoying.

hope this helps


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

rawdog;810271 said:


> 1. Pick a different font. and color
> 2. Write more about what you do/specialize in. List all your services.
> 3 Make a sperate page for like "scotts racing team"
> 4.You should title your little blurb to the customer somthing like our philosophy or something. It sounds like your mission statement...which is good...but it seems out of place.
> ...


What font and color are you talking about.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

dellwas;810251 said:


> No offense either....
> 
> Amature is spelt amateur.
> Liscenced is spelt licensed.


Thanks for the english lesson. Believe it or not, I even spell checked the post.


----------



## rawdog (Feb 20, 2007)

on the home page...the green writing where is says welcome to....is the font bold? Maybe it's just me but I would go with something not so "bubbly" and bright...maybe a darker shade?? maybe it is because the font is too small..the about us and contact us pages look better


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome to Scott's Lawncare & Snow Removal's website. 

We are best known for providing both quality and efficient workmanship to all clients equally.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Had a bit of time to kill this afternoon....

Scott's Lawn Care is a family owned and operated business. 

Originally established 16 years ago as Leighton's Snow Removal, we recently began offering lawn care services in 2008. Scott's will go the extra mile to ensure our clients needs are completely fullfilled. 

Scott's Lawn Care & Snow Removal provides reliable lawn care and snow removal services to homeowners, small business owners, as well as commercial and corporate property managers. 

Our fleet of late model trucks and equipment ensure we have the most reliable equipment to get the job done. We take pride in our equipment and keep updating regularily to allow us to better serve our clients needs.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

JohnnyRoyale;810359 said:


> Our fleet of late model trucks and equipment ensure we have the most reliable equipment to get the job done. We take pride in our equipment and keep updating *regularly* to allow us to better serve our clients needs.


Its a nice website, just needs some work on the grammar and spelling department, in my opinion nothing will turn off a customer faster than misspellings on your companies literature.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I agree with you, and dont claim to be an english major, so please excuse MY typos.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Break out the snow and lawn onto different pages.


----------



## hikeradk (Dec 17, 2007)

I happen to snow plow and own a printing company that does website design. Check us out at coughlinprinting.com we are nationally competitive and you can get a professional website package starting at $333 and $65 hosted for the year.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks guys building a site is not my strong point as you all can see. I knew I would get some good info from this site to make it better . My wife is my spell check and grammar coach but she hasnt had time to go over it and I hate waiting.


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

heres a link to mine in case you might want some more ideas. www.subzerosnowplowing.com


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

You must of had changed the website since the beginning of this thread. 
It looks good now. There are a couple of things I would change, but who am I?

I do not specialize in lawncare, though, my website might be able to give you an idea of layout/appeal. 
I am no expert, and I do not believe my site is of the greatest quality, but I do believe it gets the point across.

Good luck to you.

www.Meeksco.com


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

No prob, like I said, wasn't meant as a dig or anything. Hell, it's tame compared to some of the "slang" used here in the Maritimes tymusic



JohnnyRoyale;810338 said:


> Thanks for the english lesson. Believe it or not, I even spell checked the post.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

dellwas;810806 said:


> No prob, like I said, wasn't meant as a dig or anything. Hell, it's tame compared to some of the "slang" used here in the Maritimes tymusic


Geeez Bay...I could never understand you newfies. JK. LOL 

Scott-the truck mirror in the top left pic must have fallen off.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

cwpm410;810788 said:


> You must of had changed the website since the beginning of this thread.
> It looks good now. There are a couple of things I would change, but who am I?
> 
> I do not specialize in lawncare, though, my website might be able to give you an idea of layout/appeal.
> ...


That sink on the home page is the coolest I've seen, I want one in my next home!

Scott's - The web site is looking better, keep working on it.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

And my name is Jarge (George). Only problem, I'm in Nova Scotia, not Newfieland. Course there are lots of Newfs living in NS, and we have something very similar anyway, Capers (Cape Bretoners). 



JohnnyRoyale;810811 said:


> Geeez Bay...I could never understand you newfies. JK. LOL
> 
> Scott-the truck mirror in the top left pic must have fallen off.


----------



## FEFMedia (Sep 17, 2009)

Scott's;810207 said:


> I am working on a new website and would love to have some imput and try to make it better. Check it out and post your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://scottslco.com/index.html


Well here is my tips and tricks for you. Love the logo and pictures!

1. Logo. To large when loading. Its fine for broadband users but bad for modem users. 
If you need a hand cropping it I will be more then happy to do it for you.

2. Keep the Background the same throughout the website. I noticed you went from White.. to black to background of your truck. You got a great looking truck but for a business website you might want to take that out of the background.

3. The pictures are fantastic. Greatest part of the site! Maybe I just like the Wrap on the trucks!

4. List the services you provide. List some of the things that make you stand out!

5.Do not put your email address on your website. Spam bots will pick it up and you will get a lot more spam. use email (at) email.com or something.

Send me a email of your logo and I can drop it for you. Or if you need a hand with anything else. This is what I do for my Hobby/Side Work when its not snowing.. hehehe

ffolkerts (at) gmail.com


----------



## FEFMedia (Sep 17, 2009)

Scott I did a little mock up for you. Working off you current website. If your interested let me know.

You can see it here http://www.fefmedia.com/Scotts/index.html


----------



## mdvaden (Oct 3, 2009)

The layout looks nice, but too many truck photos for my taste.

The green text looks good, but for me is a harder color to read.


----------



## SPD (Sep 8, 2009)

Great job so far.

I would change the font you are using it is a little hard to read, Verdana or Tahoma size 11 regular are great font's look good and are easy to read. I say 11 because 10 seems too small and 12 too big.. You will have to type 11 into the size box to get it to display. Most drop downs will only display 10 or 12. Depending on what you are using to create the site this option may or may not be available. I also would not bold the whole paragraph. You can bold a few keywords if you like.

Remove the link at the bottom of the page that says website building software. Put your company name and copyright down there. IE Joes Business Copyright 2009....

You can also add your contact info down there. Many people will naturally go there for the phone number by habit, I know I do.

I am not crazy about the different looking pages, I think it could be confusing to some people, it's almost like I left your site and went to another site, In addition it does not come across as professional as a uniform look and feel will.

This page http://scottslco.com/contact.html has the contact box displayed a little too low. I would try and move it up a bit to get it on the top section of the page.

I can't tell from the site what city and state you service. I know Ohio because of the 419 area code. On the site say servicing the greater Toledo, Sandusky area or where ever you service.

This will also help your efforts for having people find you in Google. IE: Toledo Ohio Snow Plowing. Having a site is great if no one can find it, it's a waste of time. now is the time to start working on SEO for your site you can get it to page one of Google for your local keywords easily.

I like the phone number across the top of the page they can't miss it. Do you offer emergency service? If so add that... Call Scott right now at... List a direct contact number Cell phone etc, if you have someone to man that phone 24/7

A good option for this is an 800 number. they are cheap and you can set them up to forward to any number on any schedule. IE the number can be setup to forward to john's cell phone from 8 til 8pm and Fred's cell phone from 8 to 8am. Or whatever.

hope this is helpful.

Rob


----------

